# '67 Radio



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I know there are several threads on this topic, but I wanted to ask for opinions from those that have installed an aftermarket or rebuilt original. I have the original factory AM/FM installed. It works, but gets poor reception. Although I don't listen to the radio a lot, I like to have it on while driving around town. Am I best off removing it and saving it as original, or sending it out for a rebuild? I don't need anything special and have no interest in modifying the dash or rear deck for a radio update or speaker changes. If I'm better off saving it as original, I'll look into some of the repro units suggested in prior threads. All opinions welcome.

thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want to keep your original look, but want a new AM/FM/Aux unit, recommend contacting John Cavanaugh at [email protected]. He replaces the internals with a new unit. I don't recall the cost, but it was well worth it to me in order to keep the original look. Very happy with his work. 

It would seem to me the reception would be more a function of the antenna connection, but I have little experience with the subject. Regards, Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the same unit, same year, and it worked pretty well, until I installed a Sony tapedeck in the mid/late '80's. There was no comparison in reception in clarity. This is one of those rare occasions where newer is better. I would be inclined to have it checked over, but not gutted and 'upgraded'. Not many real originals left, and they are $500-$1500 per copy. Try Hemmings Motor News for a service provider.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with the expert here... check it out first. As for the putting in a new one vs having it "gutted and upgraded..." It kinda comes down to what you want your dash to look like. I'm guessing someday my knee will give out. I'm not wanting to look at a new leg, I'm wanting it gutted and upgraded. New technology in my old wrapper. Not the same as your radio, but another way to view things I guess. Matt


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have the standard manual post antenna and was thinking of trying to trouble shoot that first, but my guess is it's more a function of 47 year old radio internals. I may take it out and store it as original and put a repro unit in its place as long as that doesn't entail modifying the dash or harness.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

67, plenty of options available nowadays that are harness and dash friendly. I think your plan is a good one. When I put my new (now old school) Sony unit in 25-30 years ago, the distance and clarity of the new unit over the 1967 unit was amazing. Weighed about 1/5 what the OEM unit weighs, also.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, something else to think about: in the '80's, I never worried about my stock am-fm radio getting stolen ( my car is a convertible which I never lock). I worried instead about my new, $135 tape deck getting stolen. Now, decades later, my cheesy '80's tape deck still sounds good, and I have NO worries about it getting stolen....it's an analog dial tape player! If I re-installed my original am-fm unit, I would be worried leaving the car parked. I never lock it because I'd rather have my road maps and pens stolen than my top slit. Lots cheaper to replace maps and pens!


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

You bring up an interesting point. I don't keep anything valuable in the car but never thought of the original radio as "valuable" except to me. I have a hard top but remember my dad easily snaking the locks open when my mom would mis-place her keys. Guess I'd rather not have someone break the original glass or tear the dash to pull the OEM unit now that you've pointed that out.


----------

